# Baking dilemma



## Alix (Apr 3, 2007)

What to bake today?

Chewy Chocolate crunch cookies? 

Nut Snack?

Lemon Bars?

Chocolate chip (traditional)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2007)

How about homemade bread?  Slice, drizzle with evoo, S&P, toast...then top with mozz, sliced roma and some grated parm.  Place under broiler to melt the cheeses then top with some fresh basil.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 3, 2007)

Nothing beats a huge plate of homemade traditional chocolate chip cookies.  Just make a double batch.  I'll be right over with my glass of milk.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm so glad this wasn't a "real" baking question - I would have been so disappointed and disillusioned!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I think Miss Alix has a sweet tooth today!  I vote for Lemon Bars - they seem kind of "springy" and not so heavy as the others.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 3, 2007)

I vote for the lemon bars too!


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2007)

"Springy" made me LOL kitchenelf. Did I mention the 4 inches of NEW SNOW outside? I had to scrape my *edit edit edit* car off last night coming home from work. 

Good suggestions folks, I'm keeping a tally for the next hour or so, then I'm off to bake. And if I feel up to it I may make 2 of those selections. 

Katie, doors open, walk on back to the kitchen when you get here.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2007)

*In that case......*


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2007)

Geez Jeekins, I already karmaed you today! That one deserves more karma. I love CM!!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 3, 2007)

Make them all and send the leftovers to us !!!   (Lemon Bars)


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 3, 2007)

Alix - sowwy about the snow - I guess you don't want me to tell you it's been mid 80's here. 





(thanks Tatt  )


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2007)

Kitchenelf...see your inbox for a message that is unpostable!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 3, 2007)

......Awix don't wike me no mo' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
We'll talk about it tonight over...


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2007)

Yep, no grump that a glass of the good stuff can't cure. 


I went with the lemon bars folks. They are smelling yummy right now. However, I had to wait til one of the girls came home to get my food processor out. (Some doofus threw out her back. Oops.)


----------



## Katie H (Apr 3, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Yep, no grump that a glass of the good stuff can't cure.
> 
> 
> I went with the lemon bars folks. They are smelling yummy right now. However, I had to wait til one of the girls came home to get my food processor out. (Some doofus threw out her back. Oops.)


Where'd ya throw it, doofus?  Just go get it!


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm working on it Katie! If I knew where I threw it I'd have it back! LOL!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 3, 2007)

And people (mostly trolls) think I'm crazy!  Alix, ya got me beat.  I can say with all honesty that I've never thrown out my back.  I've thrown out the trash; I've thrown out ideas to all kinds of people;  I've even thrown out the occasional angry word.  But I've never thrown out my back.  I need the darn thing to keep my head from sitting just above that plumber thingy hidden by my pants.  It's also a pretty good place to attach my chest to.  Can you imagine, a chest without a back.  That'd be just too weird.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Apr 4, 2007)

The mind boggles GW!


----------

